# Katzenklappe vs. SPS Lösung



## klaus1 (11 September 2022)

Ich habe eine Beckhoff im Haus verbaut und so ziemlich alles automatisiert was man automatisieren kann. (Inklusive Postkasten wenn der Postbote was reinwirft, etc.).
Seit ein paar Wochen bin ich nun Besitzer einer Katze.

Da stellt sich gleich die Frage im Neubau wo diese raus und rein kann ohne mein zutun.
Leider habe ich keine Nebeneingangstüre, sondern nur Fenster / Kellerfenster (Doppelverglasung). und ein Hörmann Sektionaltor.

Meine Ideen:
Katze wartet vor Garagentor mit RFID Transponder und bekommt einen Spalt geöffnet. danach schließt Tor wieder. => Innen hätte ich zur Sicherheit auch Lichtschranken.
Problem => in Garage Sicherheitstüren (Brandschutztüren) wo sie nicht weiter kann.

Weitere Idee:
Haustüre mit Schließmechanismus bestücken, und auch über RFID öffnen / Schließen. (derzeit kann die Haustüre nur aufsperren).

Letzte Idee:
Kellerfenster für Katzenklappe opfern und Loch ausschneiden lassen vom Glaser.
Problem: Kellerfenster ist in Lichtschacht, könnte Problematisch werden, dass die Katze freiwillig über Treppe runter steigt.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee / Umsetzungsstrategie?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

Es gibt Katzenklappen mit RFID und Batteriebetrieb zum Einbau in Haustüren.
Alternativ kannst du sowas auch ins Sektionaltor einbauen.
Bei allen anderen Lösungen weisst du nicht, was sonst noch so alles mit reinkommt.


----------



## klaus1 (11 September 2022)

du hast recht. man könnte die Katze klauen um rein zu kommen. das geht über die Katzenklappe schwerer! ;-)  welche modelle gibts da mit RFID und Batteriebetrieb? 
Cool wäre ja eine Klappe mit Kontakten für die SPS.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

klaus1 schrieb:


> welche modelle gibts da mit RFID und Batteriebetrieb?


Einfach mal recherchieren, da gibt es doch zahllose Typen.


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

Wir haben unsere Katze aus mehreren Gründen chippen lassen und eine Klappe dafür geholt.

Allerdings geht sie auch nach über 2 Jahren nur raus durch die Klappe und nicht rein, so dass wir uns eigentlich die chipgesteuerte Klappe auch hätten sparen können (der manuelle Hebel für nur Raus hätte es auch getan).  🤷‍♂️ 😞


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 September 2022)

"Sure Flap" hatten unsere Katzen. Funktioniert super!


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

klaus1 schrieb:


> du hast recht. man könnte die Katze klauen um rein zu kommen. das geht über die Katzenklappe schwerer! ;-)  welche modelle gibts da mit RFID und Batteriebetrieb?
> Cool wäre ja eine Klappe mit Kontakten für die SPS.


Ein Freund hat das einfach mit einem Homematic-IP Türkontakt gelöst.
Es gibt genügend Tür- und Fensterkontakte für Smarthome. Irgendwas lässt sich schon mit deiner SPS koppeln


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> .. Mit der RFID-Lösung nur die mit dem Halsband...


Moderne Katzen tragen ihren Transponder unter dem Fell. Halsbänder sind was für Frauen, nicht für Katzen!


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Moderne Katzen tragen ihren Transponder unter dem Fell. Halsbänder sind was für Frauen, nicht für Katzen!


Es gibt Klappen, die mit diesem Chip funktionieren.


----------



## blimaa (12 September 2022)

Musste doch etwas schmunzeln als das Thema in Höle des Löwens kam...

https://www.kittyflap.ch/index.html#


----------



## Heinileini (13 September 2022)

blimaa schrieb:


> Musste doch etwas schmunzeln als das Thema in Höle des Löwens kam...


Irgendwie fühle ich mich an meine kleine Münsterländerin erinnert, die mal ein ganzes Brötchen erbeutet hatte. Quer in der Schnauze, aber von aussen war das Brötchen nicht zu sehen, nur die ungewohnten "Hamsterbacken" hatten mich sehr stutzig gemacht.
Das müsste eine Katze mit einer Maus im Schnäuzchen doch auch schaffen können ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich an meine kleine Münsterländerin erinnert ...


Ein Brötchen? Bist du dir sicher, dass das eine Katze war?


----------



## Heinileini (13 September 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die kleine Münsterländerin ein Hund war und keine Katze - sorry, das hätte ich wohl dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Pferdle (13 September 2022)




----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich an meine kleine Münsterländerin erinnert, die mal ein ganzes Brötchen erbeutet hatte. Quer in der Schnauze, aber von aussen war das Brötchen nicht zu sehen, nur die ungewohnten "Hamsterbacken" hatten mich sehr stutzig gemacht.
> Das müsste eine Katze mit einer Maus im Schnäuzchen doch auch schaffen können ...


Da ist aber bei der Erziehung was schiefgelaufen  😄
Münsterländer sind doch Vorstehhunde (Jagdhunde). Eigentlich hätte sie doch vor der Semmel stehenbleiben müssen


----------

